# NBA Bets



## OnlyBets (Feb 24, 2022)

*Thursday February 24*



Memphis -1.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Feb 25, 2022)

*Friday February 25*


Charlotte +3

last night 0-1 . current 0-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Feb 26, 2022)

*Saturday February 26*


Detroit +11.5

last night 1-0 . current 1-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Feb 27, 2022)

*Sunday February 27 *


New York Knicks +8.5

last night 1-0 . win streak 2 . current 2-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Feb 28, 2022)

*Monday February 28*


Charlotte +10.5

Last night 0-1 . Current 2-2


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 1, 2022)

*Tuesday March 1*


Houston +6.5

Last night 0-1 . current 2-3


----------



## niamul21 (Mar 1, 2022)

OnlyBets said:


> *Thursday February 24*
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis -1.5


I'm confused!


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 1, 2022)

niamul21 said:


> I'm confused!


that was one of my nba bets


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 2, 2022)

*Wednesday March 2*


Sacramento +5

Last night 0-1. Losing streak 2. Current 2-4


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 3, 2022)

*Thursday March 3*



Chicago Bulls -4.5

Last night 0-1. Losing streak 4 . current 2-5


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 4, 2022)

*Friday March 4*


Cleveland +7.5

Last 0-1. Losing streak 5. Current 2-6


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 5, 2022)

*Saturday March 5*


Golden State -5.5

Last night 1-0. Current 3-6


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 6, 2022)

*Sunday March 6*


Memphis -11

Last pick 0-1. Current 3-7


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 7, 2022)

*Monday March 7*


Detroit +7.5

Last 0-1. Loss streak 2. Current 3-8


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 8, 2022)

*Tuesday March 8*


Brooklyn -3

Last pick 1-0. Current 4-8


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 9, 2022)

*Wednesday March 9*


Boston -7

Last pick 1-0. Win streak 2. Current 5-8.


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 10, 2022)

*Thursday March 10*


Golden State -3.5

Last pick 1-0. Win streak 3. Current 6-8


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 11, 2022)

*Friday March 11*


Atlanta -7


Last pick win. Win streak 4. Current 7-8


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 13, 2022)

*Sunday March 13*



New York Knicks +6


Last pick loss. Current 7-9


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 15, 2022)

*Tuesday March 15 *


Brooklyn -9.5



Last pick win. Current 8-9


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 16, 2022)

*Wednesday March 16*


Philadelphia -4


Last pick win. Win streak 2. Current 9-9


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 18, 2022)

*Friday March 18*


Atlanta +4.5


Last pick push. Current 9-9-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 19, 2022)

*Saturday March 19*


Milwaukee -3.5


Last pick win. Current 10-9-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 20, 2022)

*Sunday March 20*


Indiana -7.5


Last pick loss. Current 10-10-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 22, 2022)

*Tuesday March 22*


Atlanta -2.5


Last pick win. Current 11-10-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 23, 2022)

*Wednesday March 23*



Atlanta -5.5


Last pick win. Win streak 2. Current 12-10-1


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 28, 2022)

last pick loss. 12-11-1

monday march 28

denver nuggets -3.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Mar 29, 2022)

last pick win. 13-11-1

tuesday march 29

chicago bulls -3.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 1, 2022)

Last pick win. Win streak 2. Current 14-11-1

Friday April 1

Magic +11.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 2, 2022)

Last pick loss. Current 14-12-1

Saturday April 2

Cleveland -2


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 3, 2022)

Last pick win. Current 15-12-1

Sunday April 3

Dallas +5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 4, 2022)

Last pick win. Win streak 2. Current 16-12-1

Monday April 4

Charlotte +5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 6, 2022)

last pick loss. current 16-13-1

wednesday april 6


detroit +9


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 7, 2022)

Last pick loss. Losing streak 2. Current 16-14-1

Thursday April 7


Golden State -14


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 8, 2022)

last pick win. current 17-14-1

friday april 8


Milwaukee bucks -5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 9, 2022)

last pick win. win streak 2. current 18-14-1

saturday april 9


memphis -5.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 10, 2022)

last pick win. win streak 3. current 19-14-1

sunday april 10


washington +13.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 12, 2022)

last pick loss. current 19-15-1

tuesday april 12


Cleveland cavs +8.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 13, 2022)

last pick win. current 20-15-1 

wednesday april 13


charlotte hornets +5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 15, 2022)

last pick loss. current 20-16-1

friday april 15


new orleans pelicans +4


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 16, 2022)

last pick win. current 21-16-1


saturday april 16



dallas mavs +5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 17, 2022)

last pick loss. current 21-17-1

sunday april 17


miami heat -7


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 18, 2022)

last pick win . current 22-17-1

monday april 18



dallas mavs +5.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 19, 2022)

last pick win. win streak 2. current 23-17-1

tuesday april 19



atlanta hawks +7.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 20, 2022)

last pick loss. current 23-18-1

wednesday april 20 


boston celtics -3.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 21, 2022)

last pick win. current 24-18-1

thursday april 21


memphis grizzlies -2


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 22, 2022)

last pick win. win streak 2. current 25-18-1

friday april 22



milwaukee bucks -3


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 23, 2022)

last pick win. win streak 3. current 26-18-1

saturday april 23



toronto raptors +3


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 24, 2022)

last pick win. win streak 4. current 27-18-1

sunday april 24


milwaukee bucks -4.5


----------



## OnlyBets (Apr 25, 2022)

last pick win. win streak 5. current 28-18-1

monday april 25



philadelphia 76ers -7.5


----------



## Eva (May 13, 2022)

Anything for tonight games? Especially interesting for me is Bos - Mil


----------

